# malt beer bottle!



## jess999 (Sep 23, 2013)

this bottle was one of my first great finds from cedar lake. Malt-Sinew Property of Chicago The Conrad Seipp  Brg Co.


----------



## jess999 (Sep 23, 2013)

pic 2 the company closed down in 1933


----------



## epackage (Sep 23, 2013)

What does it say after Malt?


----------



## sandchip (Sep 23, 2013)

Hey, I found one of those in the creek the other day.  Had never heard of it before.  Weird name, "Sinew".  I was just glad to pull something out embossed.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 23, 2013)

> the company closed down in 1933


Wow, a little bit longer and prohibition would lift.


----------



## jess999 (Sep 23, 2013)

http://home.comcast.net/~beerlabel/chic_files/Page1868.htm the bottle also has NBBC.co.


----------



## ScottBSA (Sep 23, 2013)

Arrrgh, we'll be real men if we drink beer without the alcohol!

 Scott


----------

